# Lighting for a 55 gallon ....and more



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

So my mom wants to add live plants to her 55 gallon tank, that currently holds :
2 Discus's
5-6 Misquito Fish 
1 Zig Zag Eel
1 Male ABN
1 Candy stripped pleco
2 bumble bee cats

there is also alot of Red gravel and Trumpet snails and Drift wood, the lighting is what ever came with the tank nothing has been changed, there is a Fluval 305 Canister Filter on it , Two 1200 Maxijet Power heads, and a dragon Air Bubbler that the one discus just loves, 
Any help would be appriceated ( spelling ) we/I dont have alot of money so simple the better....


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

What kind of plants?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ia m getting this light for my 55. I think it is a good deal. 
http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-T5HO-Fixtures+I42901124+C40003270.aspx


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Does she want more of a low light, low maintenance tank, or is she wanting it to be pretty heavily planted? You have more plant choices the higher the wattage you go, but more a higher wattage light fixture is more money.

The fixture that Ricker linked too is a good one for medium light plants, which include most stem plants, swords, and some grass like plants.

If she is content with just Anubias, Java fern, Anacharis, Crypts and Java moss, then having a double fluorescent fixture over the tank is fine.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, What is the best type of plant that doesnt need CO2 because she wont add that, since it can kill her fish, also i was hoping not to change the light fixture just the type/wattage of the bulbs, and she wants somthing her Discus's will like and be able to swim in and hide in, especially if they ever have babies, ( i dont want to spend an arm and leg on this tank alone cause i have a 58 gallon salt water tank i want to add plants to also... which will cost alot more i know )


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

CO2 doesn't kill your fish unless you don't use it properly or have some sort of problem......which is rare. I have fully stocked tanks with CO2. 

If she has the standard 4ft fixture, you can't increase the wattage without getting a new fixture....or retrofitting. All which cost money.

Low light plants that might survive with stock lighting are Java fern, Anubias, Anacharis, and some Cryptocorynes. You won't have much more choices without more light.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

What i've done is been saving money from change to a little out of paycheck.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I am on very limited it income, once a month from SSI and Disabiltiy, so i usually dont have much change left, but i want to help her out, oh and she has the lights, that are smaller there is a brace in the center so its not a long light strip, Could you help me out by making a list of what i will need and the cheapest lights and things i will need, i only have petsmart/petland/pet supplies plus and two LFS around here, i can get things online if need be,


----------

